# Open Golf



## crabbers (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello,

Started getting into golf a while ago, and have been to several pro tournaments, but I must say it annoys me the way some areas around very good courses seem to see holding something like an Open as a cash cow. 

This is the story  which prompted me to think about this - surely just getting a tournament should be prestige enough?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by "some areas around some very good courses", are you talking about the golf course itself, or facilities in and around the golf course property. If your talking about the golf course itself, lets be realistic, having the PGA play on your course will bring a certain prestige with it, but when you think of the draw factor, the course will make every buck it can. Not only that, think about what it must cost the course to put things back into playability after a couple thousand people tromp all over their facilities, throwing their garbage, beer cans, cigarette butts anywhere but in the garbage cans provided. Then theres the divots the pro's leave behind, somebody's got fix or re-seed those areas. Blame the courses for making a buck off the gawkers, not on your life....


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hosting an Open is a windfall for a golf course. I'm with 65 here.


----------



## golf ninja (Sep 11, 2007)

crabbers said:


> Hello,
> 
> Started getting into golf a while ago, and have been to several pro tournaments, but I must say it annoys me the way some areas around very good courses seem to see holding something like an Open as a cash cow.
> 
> This is the story  which prompted me to think about this - surely just getting a tournament should be prestige enough?


I agree with you i think it has become too much of a money making machine.

But i am not sure if it costs a golf club to have the pros arrive??


----------



## xiphos (Sep 27, 2007)

The courses are businesses. A business has one goal in mind and that is to make money. I agree with you in some sence, however, as business owner I must say that as long as they can make the money then they should.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't understand your concern here.. The courses are there to make money, and frankly, if the pros want to play on it, then I'm sure the course would be honored to let them do that. It brings attention, money, and crowds to the course. Who, as a business owner, wouldn't want that?


----------

